# Need To Send A Fax? No Fax Machine?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I needed to send a fax today, but don't have a fax machine (or fax modem).

Found this free service:
http://faxzero.com/

Fax a 3 page PDF anywhere in the US or Canada for free!

Apparently the cover page has some kind of advertising on it, but I didn't care. I got to fax for free!

Wee doggie!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

If you mac has modem, you can send and receive faxes over the phone line. Booya! The computer knows the difference between fax calls and phone calls and doesn't pick up phone calls (I think).


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> If you mac has modem, you can send and receive faxes over the phone line. Booya!


But no modern Mac has a modem. And since a lot of people don't even have home lines (jus cellular), this service is invaluable.



Paul O'Keefe said:


> The computer knows the difference between fax calls and phone calls and doesn't pick up phone calls (I think).


Nope, sorry. The only way your computer can distinguish between a voice call and fax call is:

a) picking up the call, and listening for a fax tone or
b) having a different phone number for faxes with a distinctive ring tone

If you only have one phone number, one phone line, your computer won't know what kind of call is coming in.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

You could use your cell as a modem and fax from your computer out the cell... My 2 cents.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

You could use your cell as a modem and fax from your computer out the cell... . But yes, its nice yo have the service you talk about. My 2 cents. Too bad not all macs have modems any more. Vive la PowerBook!:clap:


----------

